# Is it safe to travel to Southern Europe right now?



## Trixie138 (Sep 23, 2015)

I am in the US and seeing images of these poor immigrants trying to get somewhere safe. It seems like so much chaos and I am in the process of trying to choose a clinic. I feel terrible for these people but I am in a time crunch so I have to wonder about how the crisis is affecting some of the cities/clinics that I am looking at. Any thoughts?


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

I wouldn't let it stop you from choosing a clinic in those countries, especially like Greece,  just be travel save like you would be anyway, we will be in Athens  in May and it will be interesting to see the difference from a couple of years ago


----------



## Trixie138 (Sep 23, 2015)

Stacey10 said:


> I wouldn't let it stop you from choosing a clinic in those countries, especially like Greece, just be travel save like you would be anyway, we will be in Athens in May and it will be interesting to see the difference from a couple of years ago


Thank you Stacey! We are looking at a clinic in Thessaloniki. I appreciate the words of encouragement as it's really hard to tell from the States what is happening. The pictures coming from Europe are so awful and sad


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Yes it is heartbreaking and I'm sure we will notice a difference in Athens from when we were there 2 yrs ago, we're planning to take over an extra couple of hundred euro if we can scrape up that much as our exchange rate is rubbish at the moment and buy bread froma local bakery and bottled water and hand them out if needed, not much really but hopefully it will help in some way


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

Trixie - if you ask the ladies on the Newlife clinic thread you'll get some up to date info regarding Thessaloniki.....I don't think they have been experiencing any problems so I'm sure you'll be fine  

Grey xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

my partner has been passing Serbia, Hungary Slovenia - all these regions that are being shooted now. Pics of refugees are mainly from boarder areas, life goes normally in other cities.


----------



## NatNat1987 (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm out in athens atm and haven't experienced any issues since being here whatsoever ever xx


----------

